# Mysterious S5 Cabriolet with RS 5 Nose Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out these images of an S5 Cabriolet we've found over at Audiblog.nl. The car appears to be a stock Ibis White S5 Cabriolet with 20-inch wheel option other than what appears to be an OEM front fascia from the RS 5.

There's no actual confirmation that the piece _is_ the RS 5 piece or something new from Audi but we're guessing it is the stock RS piece. Knowing though is interesting because we'd always wondered if the piece would fit considering the RS 5 has those subtle fender blister flares.










From the looks of it, this car is parked over on the side of the Audi Forum Ingolstadt's underground garage frequented by top company executives.

Check out the Audiblog.nl story after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Doesn't look like the stock RS5 bumper to me, the intakes are larger/taller on the RS5. I think this is the new S5 bumper for 2011 or perhaps the 2012 facelift.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0;bt737 said:


> Doesn't look like the stock RS5 bumper to me, the intakes are larger/taller on the RS5. I think this is the new S5 bumper for 2011 or perhaps the 2012 facelift.


Looks kind of tame for a facelift. I'd heard it would be more extensive than that but who knows.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that I've looked at it some more comparing it to the RS5 bumper it looks like the same piece, maybe it was the angle that made it look smaller.

I'm willing to bet the S5 will get some of the RS5 styling cues come facelift time however.


----------

